# Lace monitor aviary.



## imported_Varanus (Oct 12, 2013)

Still a work in progress.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 12, 2013)

I reckon it is gunna look amazing, wish i had the mobility or space to build something like that for our big coastal (Intergrade) she would love something like that. keep the pics coming it is gunna be a ripper,  .................................Ron


----------



## sd1981 (Oct 12, 2013)

That looks great so far IV, can't wait to see it as it progresses... What are the approx measurements you're going with? I'm in the planning process for my outdoor enclosure at the moment and undecided as to whether I should do an aviary or a man/reptile room out of a colorbond garage...


----------



## richardsc (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to look great when its done

Keep us posted,about to do same for mine


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 12, 2013)

That's just teasing! 

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## jack (Oct 12, 2013)

a little different to the last amazing one you had, why timber this time?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks great  And look at that awesome little pup helping out!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 12, 2013)

Lookn good if u got a couple of hours spare tomorrow I'll get u to nock one up for me.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 12, 2013)

Can I have your dog?


----------



## -Peter (Oct 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Can I have your dog?




shh!, he doesn't know its a dog...


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 12, 2013)

That's gonna be a smick enclosure, why are you calling it aviary are there gonna be birds for lunch in there ?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks All for the kind words. Size is 4.8Mx4.8Mx2.4M, divided in two for breeding seperation. "Why timber" indeed Jack? I thought it would be cheaper but it depends who you speak to locally. Really wish I'd gone gal again, I find it so much easier to work with, quicker to put up and less fiddly.

Believe me, you wouldn't want my dog.

More pics to come for those interested.


----------



## Newhere (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep thats a cute dog what breed is it?


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking good there Richard, maybe some pits off to 1 side would be cool-for bluetongues ha ha.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 13, 2013)

Stop slacking around on the interwebs and finish the job IV 
How's your Mum going?


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 13, 2013)

That's going to look incredible when it's completed!!!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 13, 2013)

That's awesome!!! What are the rock wall looking panels in the last pic?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> That's awesome!!! What are the rock wall looking panels in the last pic?



Universal rocks, i believe he picked them up they moved to texas.


Rick


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 13, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> How's your Mum going?



Still running wild and free, like Elsa the Lion. She says thanks for your concern and wants me to let you know the men in white coats, carrying nets haven't caught up with her..... yet.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha. PMSL!! That's very good to know 
Big hi to "Elsa"


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 20, 2013)

Nearly there! Universal Rock hides, planting out (much Kangaroo Grass) and lockup the Lacies.


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 24, 2013)

Im so jealous!!!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's an impressive set up... Thanks for Sharing...


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Umbral (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow great work mate!


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 24, 2013)

Good god! I could live in there, cept it's too cold down there. You've done a great job. Hey you'll be finished in time to go and chill out at the Great Lobethal Xmas Parade, upset that I'm going to miss that this year : (


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks All! Any effort will be well rewarded when the new inhabitants are settled in there.

So am I Lynn, I need a good laugh to get me through it all....or more beer.


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 6, 2013)

That is properly one of the best enclosures I have see someone build! One lucky monitor 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 11, 2013)

Crap weather here for painting the final panels, so I did some "bushifying" instead (added ground debris). Large rocks are UR units and act as elevated/ insulated hides during bad weather. Planting out will happen over the cooler months to help plants establish before being "Lacied".


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 11, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Crap weather here for painting the final panels, so I did some "bushifying" instead (added ground debris). Large rocks are UR units and act as elevated/ insulated hides during bad weather. Planting out will happen over the cooler months to help plants establish before being "Lacied".



Loving those big *** hollow logs


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks perfect and I bet your monitors will love it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 11, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Loving those big *** hollow logs



You and me both mate! I've been struggling with Redgum (really heavy wood and tiny little hollows, for the most part), until I found these Black Box. Tuff as steel, great big hollows and light as (in comparison to RG, that is).


----------



## ellenwalter (Dec 28, 2013)

that's incredible!!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks ellen!

Still needs some plants, but the Lacies seem to find it acceptable.

Appologies for pic quality, I was a bit plissed and, soon, fell in a new, surprise hole the dogs had dug in the garden.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 28, 2013)

Friggin' awesome job.


----------

